# 36 hours until my infant is Baptized...



## B.J. (Jun 1, 2007)

Well after months of reading, discussing, and reading some more I will be baptizing my child this Lord's Day. You want to hear some irony in all this? Fred Malone will be attending my former Baptist Congregation this Lord's Day. One of my friends invited me to come and ask him the question on hermunutics that I posted here on the PB a month or so ago, but I can't because of the Baptism. Oh well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations B.J. on the baptism of your child. I pray that God uses this means of Grace to strengthen your faith and that your child is raised so that he can look back on his baptism with faith in the One who promises to save all who place their trust in Jesus. May God give you the grace to raise the child in the fear and admonition of the Lord.


----------



## Davidius (Jun 1, 2007)

Congrats BJ


----------



## turmeric (Jun 2, 2007)




----------



## Augusta (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful B.J.!!! Blessings to you and your family.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 2, 2007)

Wonderful B.J.!!! Blessings to you and your family.


----------

